# Geneva 6-1-21



## Tumuck (Apr 20, 2012)

Started shallow 25’ searching moving west towards stacks saw no activity till we hit 56’ the fish were setup 25’ to 32’ but sporadic .. started stetting boards at 80 back and running 2 Dipseys on #1 setting at 65 should have had 3 limits ended day around 12 noon with 11 nice fish boated biggest 28” 7.5 lb the rest were all about 22”-24” nice fish good day on the water ... pa lots of bugs


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

Thanks for the report, hope to up there next week


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the report ...I fish Ashtabula but Geneva is good enough for me....glad you got into some fish......nothing at all with 22-24 inch fish


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

we picked 3-tickets in a couple of hours this afternoon. fish finder was lit up all the time down deep in 50-70fow. however we did not find active fish until 60-65fow. caught them all on stick baits running in the 20-25' depth range. good quality fish in 22-24" range. lake was flat. water kind of milky with suspended particulate offshore. midges were terrible.


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

Bandits at 80-85' off small boards running mono at 2 mph worked best for us. Also a lite-bite diver on #3 40-60' with a shallow running stick bait did well. Marked a lot of fish at all depths but the high ones were the biters. 60-63'fow seemed best. X2 on the bugs


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

anything good happening in Geneva with the eyes planing first trip there on Monday Thanks


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Here’s my report from Sunday. Started at sun up in 18fow just west of the marina. Had 6 and 6 shorts between there and 28 fow by 8am. Chrome bandits 55-65 ft back of the boards. It seemed to dry up so we started to work north. Never found great marks but there were enough in 48-58 fow. Started messing around and found some success with dipseys and a regular stinger, #3 at 75 ft. Still caught them here and there on the bandits 60-80 back unassisted. Ended up with our 12 and around 16 shorts at 11:30. Finished straight out from the harbor. Good day for me and the boy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

6-7
Tough bite today for us. Fished 42 to 67 feet. With not many marks. Ran mostly bandits and 2 dipsy. We only caught 3 eyes. Buddy Sam caught his largest steelhead on a bandit. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

there are fish in close - 20fow. we found better fish out between 30-45fow. still fishing stick baits in top 20 foot of water


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

privateer said:


> there are fish in close - 20fow. we found better fish out between 30-45fow. still fishing stick baits in top 20 foot of water


today the trutrip 40's out performed the stick baits. 65'back on TT with small spoons. boated 3x steelhead too - lost a few too... dipsy delivered first time all season on a 1 setting at 54 back and small spoon again.

good luck out there and since it is so crowded inshore - look around once and awhile and be polite. don't hog the lake... AND if you don't have an autopilot to hold your heading - try at least a bungie cord to hold your wheel in one position - wheel to seat works - i have done it with my alumacraft before. had a guy show me all around his boat today after he decided the fishing was best right in front of me then proceeded to spin all around while running lines - nice setup dude...


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reports, be up Saturday if the forecast stays good.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

this morning before today's blow. 35-40fow. trutrip 40 setbacks of 55' and 65' small spoons worked best.


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reports, hopefully the weather cooperates but doesn't look good


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Fished there yesterday and today, we fished through the blow. Found more fish towards Fairview...35 fow, silver backed spoons, blue and red on front ( Boy/girl ???) 3 setting 55 back and Blue chrome bandits unassisted, 50 back.


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

I heard the lake may have flipped yesterday, can anyone confirm that?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

D J said:


> I heard the lake may have flipped yesterday, can anyone confirm that?


There are only a few noaa buoys up and running but no indication that anything other than normal summer time stratification is happening. From Cleveland and west atleast there is a nice high thermocline that has set up around 20' down. It's been nice that all the fish are in the top 20fow, nice short leads have been great!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

D J said:


> I heard the lake may have flipped yesterday, can anyone confirm that?



near shore temps are lower than offshore. not a flip. however, Thursday's blow blew a slug of cold water inshore (top to bottom) and displaced the warmer water offshore. the fish are scattered...


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

privateer said:


> near shore temps are lower than offshore. not a flip. however, Thursday's blow blew a slug of cold water inshore (top to bottom) and displaced the warmer water offshore. the fish are scattered...


I was at Fairport on Wednesday and the water temp was 67 degrees. Went back Saturday morning and in the same place it was 53 degrees. That big NE blow blew in a ton of cold water. But by mid afternoon the current was heading back west and the warmer water was coming back pretty fast. And with it the fish were back and hungry.


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

That makes sense, thanks for the responses.


----------



## ramjoe (May 13, 2007)

Was out today for short time the water temperature at my dock Friday was 70 today it was 63


----------

